# guides



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Tommy
Would you please tell me the guide sizes on the 11 ft 2-5 casting version?
Thanks


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Here ya go,

11' 2-5oz Casting 

TIP	Ring-12/Tube-8 Factory Tip - BMNAT(12)8 
Guides	30	25	20	16	12	12	12 Factory Guides - Fuji BMNAG 
Spacing	16.75,	11,	9.5,	9,	7,	6.25,	6


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Tommy
Does the reelseat on this rod have a trigger?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The factory 11' 2-5 does not have a trigger.

Tommy


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Tommy


----------

